# Memorial Day Chicago.



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

With temperatures in the high 80’s, no one really complained. I guess, it must have to do with the fact, we haven’t had a super nice day in a long time. Even our major cycling event “Bike The Drive” yesterday, was mostly a foggy event and later in the day…it stormed! 

Today, everyone headed out to enjoy what they could!  

This is a short take on today’s ride and a virtual tour for those who never been to the city Chicago. We only hit some of the major destinations however, you should still be able to get a feel for the city...I call home. 

Small memorial service in the town of Riverside. 



















This is a not so good area…we ride through this part and do not stop.




























RUSH Memorial Hospital 










As we make our way to downtown, we start to breath easier because the neighborhoods start to improve.




























The drivers around here sometimes like to get close…too close.










Stopped for a brake…it’s hot.























































Navy Pier. 



















Chicago's Marina.




























John G Shedd Aquarium 



















The Field Museum










Chicago's rent a bike program…Trek bikes.










The Adler Planetarium





































Chicago Police on patrol










Millennium Park




























The Chicago board of trade…used in the movie “The Untouchables”









Thanks for looking.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice report, I sure do like me some B&W!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i was out sunday and monday up here in teh northern burbs. hope to get a ride rpt out soon. sunday wasnt too bad, monday felt hot. mostly because we havent had a day like that in a while.

btw, did you hear they closed the beach early? they claimed public safety due to heat and crowding, but my foil hat resonates...


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

MB1 said:


> Very nice report, I sure do like me some B&W!


Thank You!


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

weltyed said:


> i was out sunday and monday up here in teh northern burbs. hope to get a ride rpt out soon. sunday wasnt too bad, monday felt hot. mostly because we havent had a day like that in a while.
> 
> btw, did you hear they closed the beach early? they claimed public safety due to heat and crowding, but my foil hat resonates...


I didn't realize that they closed the beach early...what's that hat telling you.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Cyclist69 said:


> I didn't realize that they closed the beach early...what's that hat telling you.


https://www.suntimes.com/5695212-41...police-for-closing-beach-on-memorial-day.html

they claim it was so emergency vehicles could access the beach and get to those suffering from heat exhaustion. the people i saw interviewed on the news last night sai dthe cops came through and told them all to basically evacuate the beach and gave no real reason. i wonder if they had some sorta threat.

it could have been:








we're gonna need a bigger pizza.

or even worse:
caaaaaaandygram









but because tthis is a cycling board..


----------



## dharrison (Oct 27, 2009)

weltyed said:


> i was out sunday and monday up here in teh northern burbs. hope to get a ride rpt out soon. sunday wasnt too bad, monday felt hot. mostly because we havent had a day like that in a while.
> 
> btw, did you hear they closed the beach early? they claimed public safety due to heat and crowding, but my foil hat resonates...


I made the grave mistake of trying to ride south from Lincoln Park (I head down to south of MSI on my usual ride) around 5:00 pm yesterday. They didn't close the beach because of the heat. 

http://www.wlsam.com/Article.asp?id=2200256&spid=

I was actually afraid for my safety. I was being harassed and threatened between Fullerton Ave to just south of Oak Street Beach. Most of that time I had one foot unclipped while "skateboarding" my bike at 2 mph. Bad stuff.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

not sure "websters defines a flash mob," but i was wondering if something like that was goin on. the heat brings that out. cant wait for the taste



dharrison said:


> I made the grave mistake of trying to ride south from Lincoln Park (I head down to south of MSI on my usual ride) around 5:00 pm yesterday. They didn't close the beach because of the heat.
> 
> http://www.wlsam.com/Article.asp?id=2200256&spid=
> 
> I was actually afraid for my safety. I was being harassed and threatened between Fullerton Ave to just south of Oak Street Beach. Most of that time I had one foot unclipped while "skateboarding" my bike at 2 mph. Bad stuff.


----------



## fredstaple (Jun 2, 2003)

*Super pictures*

Really enjoyed this rr


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

weltyed said:


> https://www.suntimes.com/5695212-41...police-for-closing-beach-on-memorial-day.html
> 
> they claim it was so emergency vehicles could access the beach and get to those suffering from heat exhaustion. the people i saw interviewed on the news last night sai dthe cops came through and told them all to basically evacuate the beach and gave no real reason. i wonder if they had some sorta threat.
> 
> ...



Haha...I love chicago pizza!


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

dharrison said:


> I made the grave mistake of trying to ride south from Lincoln Park (I head down to south of MSI on my usual ride) around 5:00 pm yesterday. They didn't close the beach because of the heat.
> 
> http://www.wlsam.com/Article.asp?id=2200256&spid=
> 
> I was actually afraid for my safety. I was being harassed and threatened between Fullerton Ave to just south of Oak Street Beach. Most of that time I had one foot unclipped while "skateboarding" my bike at 2 mph. Bad stuff.



It was crazy crowded. Once we got past Oak Street Beach on the way to the planetarium, it opened up enough to enjoy the ride.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

fredstaple said:


> Really enjoyed this rr



Thank you, and too everyone else that made it entertaining. The sharks are out in Chicago.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, except for violent flash mobs, I love the urban reports. I don't have much of an urban core to explore out here. Nice report.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

We are going to need a bigger beach. Thanks for the beautiful photos.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for the report. I spent a summer in Chicagoland with my Schwinn Continental back in 1979.


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ridgetop said:


> Well, except for violent flash mobs, I love the urban reports. I don't have much of an urban core to explore out here. Nice report.


Thank you!


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Art853 said:


> We are going to need a bigger beach. Thanks for the beautiful photos.



Thank you!


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Reynolds531 said:


> Thanks for the report. I spent a summer in Chicagoland with my Schwinn Continental back in 1979.


Thank you! 

Chicago, has change much since 1979...for the better. You should come back for and visit.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I would love to ride around lakefront Chicago. I think I'd do it on a non holiday.


----------

